# Motor on top or bottom ?? 2 bolt orientation matter?



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

I recieved some cut down ID big mini bodies, they appear to have been used. But I am unsure of exactly how to mount them. Either motor on the top or the bottom, does it matter?

Option1









Option2










I personally thought they had to be mounted Option1 way, but judging by the drilled holes in the bodies, they were mounted Option2

What do you guys recomend?

Also, since this is a 2 bolt mounting pattern, it seems I can rotate the motor 180* and mount it that way aswell.

Does it matter which side of the body pos/negative is, or is there a universal rule for mounting the 2 bolts...??

Thanks so much guys


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Up or down! Does not matter.

Eric Stevens


----------



## sonikaccord (Jun 15, 2008)

Does a circle have a bottom?


----------



## Veebee (Nov 14, 2010)

Sound wise it wont matter which way, but i find mounting them motor up keeps the out of the way.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Veebee said:


> Sound wise it wont matter which way, but i find mounting them motor up keeps the out of the way.


And keeps dirt out ,


----------

